# sceptical property investment



## niall (10 Mar 2006)

I have read a report about Graeme De Renzy and Botanic Purchase Ltd dateD 27th july 02 which was regarding double your monie property investment.

Brendan Burgess, chartered accountant and proprietor of askaboutmoney.com was sceptical.

Has anyone delt with this company or mr Graeme De Renzy


----------



## ClubMan (10 Mar 2006)

Can you link to the report in question?


----------



## niall (10 Mar 2006)

the links

http://www.unison.ie/business/personalfinance/stories.php?ca=258&si=827467


----------



## niall (10 Mar 2006)

another http://www.unison.ie/business/personalfinance/stories.php?ca=258&si=827467&printer=1


----------



## ClubMan (10 Mar 2006)

Thanks for the links.


----------



## The Istanbul (15 Mar 2006)

Jeez I thought this DeRenzy guy had gone away and got some sense. Dealt with him a number of years ago: he is a complete Walter Mitty but dangerous because he is always looking for your money. My advice 'keep well clear'


----------



## niall (20 Mar 2006)

thanks for the advice 

when you hear of a project thats "too good to be true" is usually is .
regards n


----------

